# Ginny Di comments support for the existing OGL.



## darjr (Saturday at 12:20 AM)

link


----------



## Yaarel (Saturday at 12:32 AM)

Note, in her images in her Twitter account, Ginny Di is "pantomiming".

A Wizard spellcasting is also "pantomiming".

The OGL 1.1 by Hasbro launches a legal assault against the D&D community. Everyone.


----------

